# 4-12 [Bring on the Rain!]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report:*
After a weekend of being confined to a bed (had my wisdom teeth removed on Thursday), I was more than ready to hear my drag scream again. Johnny & I left Panama City Beach around 9PM on Sunday evening & decided to take 98 so that we could stop at Sykes on the way home to Pensacola. Met fellow forum member Dustin out there, with the promise that I'd make sure that he landed his personal record bull red! Needless to say, we made it happen. Dustin hooked into a few studs, all of which managed to break him off (or bend his jig out) except for a beautiful 37.75'' red that made it to the net. I hooked into four, two of which I landed, one I bent the hook out on, & one that broke me off. Johnny hooked into three & broke all three off. The most eventful part of the night was Johnny's fight with the second bull he hooked into. It absolutely SMOKED his Saros 3000FA. He was never able to turn the redfish on her first run, & she ended up dumping his spool, as you can see in one of the photos. Also met a cool dude named Ken out there, who let us use his drop net when ours got tangled up - thanks man! Only fished for a little over an hour & a half before the rain turned into a torrential downpour & ran us off the bridge, but man was that a great short trip!

*What Were We Using?*
1/2 oz. Golden Eye jigheads paired with Vortex Shad in the Kamikaze color proved to be exactly what the fish wanted. Johnny tried throwing larger chartreuse twistertails & Ken started off throwing a bigger white paddletail, but the reds wouldn't touch them. After I had already hooked up with & landed two, we all began throwing the same thing, & it was on!

*Tally for the Night:*

*Me: * FAT 36'' bull & the skinniest 40.5'' bull red I've ever seen
*Johnny:* Got spooled
*Dustin:* 37.75'' bull (personal record!)
*Ken:* 33'' bull

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Here's Dustin's stud bull! Next on the agenda is a 40'' fish bro. :thumbup:


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice fish fellas!


----------



## SkiffLife (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks bro on showing me how to work the bridge. That was a stud but I'm ready to hit 40+ and to see you break out the fly from the bridge! I feel an epic night is soon to come!!


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Good report as always


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

SkiffLife said:


> Thanks bro on showing me how to work the bridge. That was a stud but I'm ready to hit 40+ and to see you break out the fly from the bridge! I feel an epic night is soon to come!!


It's gonna happen soon man, I know it!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm having a hard time keeping up w/ your reports Sawyer!!! Heck fer once I'd like to see just a pic of a pinfish or ****** only!!! hahaha Killing me!


----------



## mikez (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice fish, glad to see they're still hitting. I'll be there in a couple weeks.

What's that you say about getting out the fly??? Are these fish available with a flyrod? How high off the water is the pier?

Oh I'd love to get my first ever redfish any way possible but to tag a bull on the long wand would be beyond sweet!


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

I got my 42 incher last year! Great pics and info!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Jason said:


> I'm having a hard time keeping up w/ your reports Sawyer!!! Heck fer once I'd like to see just a pic of a pinfish or ****** only!!! hahaha Killing me!


Make sure not to miss the report for last night that I'm going to put up later today! Unfortunately I didn't get any pinfish again.


----------

